# Good Andre Miller article



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Part 1

Part 2

Pretty in depth article.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just can't see Andre Miller as a 6th man being *the* major difference maker to getting this team over the proverbial hump. Greg Oden and his development will be the main factor, I'm sure. Well, unless Roy and Aldridge have ridiculous years and average like 50ppg combined.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree that the biggest factor for Portland is Oden getting better, but I think Miller will help Portland a lot. One he will probably help Oden a lot on offense. Just getting him comfortable and in a rhythm will help a lot. Miller will also help Roy a lot by just handling the ball so Roy doesn't have to as much which helps with wear and tear factor. He also should help us get easy baskets which is something we need help with.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

very good article

Andre certainly wont be the missing piece that will get them over the jump

Aldridge has to improve, and play with more athleticism, his game is too soft right now


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

LA has a finese game. I wouldn't call him soft, but I agree he isn't a banger.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah i remember a season ago, he was banging with Pau Gasol and took him to the rim with a lot of physicality, i actually thought he was going to surpass or reach Pau's level this year, they ought to feed him the rock more, let him polish his post game, he has huge potential and he should be the team's area of improvement

but then again the guards on Portland are incredible so i cant blame them
i just have an odd and uneasy feeling Andre Miller will only encourage and push the pace of this team putting too much emphasis on the wing positions when the biggest "weakness" is their frontcourt, at least offensively

next year should be exciting, i expect them to do be able to compete with the West's upper tier but not sure about the Lakers


----------

